# 1-4 andro, 19 nordiol, 4 AD 6 week cycle



## THRaKaTTak (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all, 

Working through my 1-4 andro, 19 nordiol, 4-AD 6 week cycle, this is my first ph cycle...stack 

40 days:
600mg of 19-nordiol - orally
300mg 1,4 andro - orally 
300 mg 4-AD - orally

Post cycle with 6-oxo, zma and tribulus. 


any advice would be great.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2004)

ever considered using any of those transdermally instead?


----------



## THRaKaTTak (Apr 18, 2004)

I already have everything orally, I  need you to advice me about the doses my current weight is 187lbs 
Thanks


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 19, 2004)

not enough 4ad  to do anything in my opinion


----------



## chiggs (Feb 22, 2009)

is there anywhere i can still find thee products? what about transdermally like you mentioned prince?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2009)

chiggs said:


> is there anywhere i can still find thee products? what about transdermally like you mentioned prince?



the stuff we were discussing here was banned many years ago.


----------



## chiggs (Feb 22, 2009)

anything current thats still available that somewhat compares?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2009)

AMS's 1ad and 4ad will be the closest thing to it. You will have to dose fairly high, but it should have a decent conversion.
Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com


----------

